# SIG premium quality, full stainless steel fish landing grip



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

they are a pair of lip grippers and are small and are also made out of stainless steel and a 1/3 of the weight of boga grips.

http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Sig_Grip.htm

Jay


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

certainly one for the toy collection..... always can use another toy that does not get used :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Not bad but to be as good as Bogas it would need a head that rotates 360 degrees, I use the cheap berkley ones and havnt had too many dramas but always wanted to upgrade to Bogas as they are the best when it comes to proper fish handling for release.

The lanyard is a top idea though as most folks dont use the wrist strap on their lip grips, and they should believe me I know, I learned the hard way and had a cod swim away with mine still stuck to its mouth, not worried bout the grips but more the fishes survival with a set of those things hanging off it.

Cheers, Allan.

ps: use the wrist strap on your lip grips, it's there for a reason :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Funda said:


> Not bad but to be as good as Bogas it would need a head that rotates 360 degrees, I use the cheap berkley ones and havnt had too many dramas but always wanted to upgrade to Bogas as they are the best when it comes to proper fish handling for release.
> 
> The lanyard is a top idea though as most folks dont use the wrist strap on their lip grips, and they should believe me I know, I learned the hard way and had a cod swim away with mine still stuck to its mouth, not worried bout the grips but more the fishes survival with a set of those things hanging off it.
> 
> ...


He'll be the coolest Cod in town with some metal hanging off his lip........I reckon he probably went out and had his nipple pierced soon after to complete the look 

In all seriousness though, dont like his chances......those things are impossible to get off without using the mechanism


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Dallas I reckon it's dead forsure but if I can stop others learning the way I did then the sacrifice is nothing really, I would say the fish swam over to the nearest hidey hole and tried to smash them off on a rock or log, cod are well known for this and it's too their own detriment when it comes to "hardware" stuck on its face.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Quite right Allen, as they say.....thats fishing.....

Sometimes even the ones we want to let go dont make it......

I think with all the other Cod you have caught and released your still well ahead in the Karma stakes


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez they aint cheap though,

$150 us


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

didnt see that


----------

